# My custom frame and paint job.....



## betty swollocks (25 Sep 2016)

....almost ready to be built into a bike.
Frame: Reynolds 953, built by Sven Cycles.
Paint job by fatcreations.
All done to my specifications, but with their specialist advice.
Will post pics of bike when it's assembled.


----------



## S-Express (25 Sep 2016)

Love the paint job. Are those colours individually applied/masked, etc - or are they transfers? Either way, looks awesome.


----------



## steve50 (25 Sep 2016)

That is going to look pretty spectacular a real one of a kind. Love it.


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> Love the paint job. Are those colours individually applied/masked, etc - or are they transfers? Either way, looks awesome.


The former....


----------



## phantasmagoriana (25 Sep 2016)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Sep 2016)

It's err, "Interesting".


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Sep 2016)

I really like that. I bet if they supplied a small pot of touch up paint for each colour, they arrived in a larger box than the frame!


----------



## r04DiE (25 Sep 2016)

I absolutely love it!


----------



## topcat1 (25 Sep 2016)

How's it going to be built up? Last century or 2016?


----------



## Mrs M (25 Sep 2016)

Wow !!!!
That's ace


----------



## simon.r (25 Sep 2016)

Not to my taste, but fair play to you for going with something individual!


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

Well, you're not going to lose that in cycle parking!


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2016)

Everybody to their own, but to me it's going to look like a lot of liquorice all sorts cycling in close formation.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (25 Sep 2016)

Looks like summat 'Timmy Mallet' would ride.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2016)

Brilliant, I think it is just fantastic.


----------



## steve50 (25 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Brilliant, I think it is just fantastic.



yup, me too, it's going to be a real head turner.


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> I'm sorry Betty, but this time you have Gone Too Far, that is quite hideous . Beautiful workmanship though, I bet it cost an arm and a leg, in which case mercifully you might not be able to ride it very far.


I love things which polarise opinions. There's no need to apologise.....
It was quite expensive, as was the whole project, but, it'll probably be the last bike I'll ever buy....until the next one.


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Sep 2016)

topcat1 said:


> How's it going to be built up? Last century or 2016?


All other bits....bars, bar tape, stem, headset, seat post, rims, hubs, saddle, chainset: black, all black.
Hubs: headset: Chris King
Rims: H & Son 'Hydra'
Seatpost, clamp, stem: Thomson
Bars: Salsa 'Cowchippers'
Transmission: Sram Force 1x11, but with an AbsoluteBlack oval chainring
Brakes: Sram Force hydraulic
Tyres: Schwalbe G1 tubeless
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR with titanium rails
Forks: Wound Up Composites - Gravel


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Sep 2016)

jonnysnorocket said:


> Looks like summat 'Timmy Mallet' would ride.


I misread your username as 'jonnysnotrocket'


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Sep 2016)

That looks like the dogs Betty Swollocks!


----------



## jonnysnorocket (25 Sep 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> I misread your username as 'jonnysnotrocket'



Twas meant to be 'snotrocket' .... But maybe auto correct intervened .


----------



## RedRider (25 Sep 2016)

amazing paintjob and those sven frames are something else. Well in!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> yup, me too, it's going to be a real head turner.


And almost 30% of those heads will be turning to face the bike ... 

Each to her/his own!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2016)

It makes me think of lots of those cotton thread thingies for sewing. I quite like it though i can see why some wouldn't.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Sep 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> ....almost ready to be built into a bike.
> Frame: Reynolds 953, built by Sven Cycles.
> Paint job by fatcreations.
> All done to my specifications, but with their specialist advice.
> ...


Could you not decide on a colour?


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Could you not decide on a colour?


Why just one?


----------



## steve50 (25 Sep 2016)

Why indeed, that bike is going to be unique, there won't be another like it, but it will be a bit like marmite for some people,


----------



## Saluki (25 Sep 2016)

I rather like that  
Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Sep 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> ....almost ready to be built into a bike.
> Frame: Reynolds 953, built by Sven Cycles.
> Paint job by fatcreations.
> All done to my specifications, but with their specialist advice.
> ...


WOW!


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Sep 2016)

I like the inbuilt security feature.

Well nobodys going to steal it are they?

I love it.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2016)

@betty swollocks that is fab , wont miss you for sure


@vickster have you seen this


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Sep 2016)

Video of completed frame. From fatcreations
Now it's back to Sven Cycles to be built into the bike.
Very excited!!


----------



## steve50 (26 Sep 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Video of completed frame. From fatcreations
> Now it's back to Sven Cycles to be built into the bike.
> Very excited!!


Awesome!!! I would be scared of getting stone chips in the paintwork.


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Sep 2016)

The colour at the top and bottom of the seat tube is best . . .


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Sep 2016)

Wow, that is stunning. Did you run out of money to afford the pair the rear?


----------



## Goggs (27 Sep 2016)

My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Sep 2016)

Now being built up:-


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2016)

Mondrian

Shaun


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (27 Sep 2016)

That's absolutely fabby! Mondrian would be proud.


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Sep 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Wow, that is stunning. Did you run out of money to afford the pair the rear?


The seat and chain stays are polished (to a satin finish) Columbus Xcr tubing: they will match the Chris King titanium bottle cages


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Mondrian
> 
> Shaun


Mondrian was mentioned in the brief I gave the frame painter....


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (27 Sep 2016)

And what's more, you'll never have to worry that your kit doesn't match your bike.


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Sep 2016)

Kernow Cyclista said:


> And what's more, you'll never have to worry that your kit doesn't match your bike.


There are, including the black, eleven discrete colours.


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2016)

Socks 






Shaun


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (27 Sep 2016)

'Ansum! (As they say in this part of the world.)


----------



## Lee_M (27 Sep 2016)

without a doubt the best paint job Ive seen in ages. Been thinking about something similar myself, will now have to rethink, can't be copying!


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Sep 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> they will match the Chris King titanium bottle cages



Show off!!


----------



## Goggs (27 Sep 2016)

Lee_M said:


> without a doubt the best paint job Ive seen in ages. Been thinking about something similar myself, will now have to rethink, can't be copying!



Just put the blue where the pink is and the job's a good un.


----------



## betty swollocks (28 Sep 2016)

Last minute hitch - was sent wrong size rear tyre. But it's all coming together otherwise..


----------



## wheresthetorch (28 Sep 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> There are, including the black, eleven discrete colours.



But not discreet ones!


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Sep 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> But not discreet ones!



....discretion is the better part of colour.


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Oct 2016)

Introducing Candy. The new love of my life.
@User13710:















is she really so horrible??


----------



## GlenBen (5 Oct 2016)

It looks horrendous. But I kind of love it too. Im confused.


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Oct 2016)

GlenBen said:


> It looks horrendous. But I kind of love it too. Im confused.


I like things which which confuse, are the catalyst for ambivalence and polarise opinions i.e. they evoke a (strong?) reaction...... whatever that reaction is...


----------



## GlenBen (5 Oct 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> I like things which which confuse, are the catalyst for ambivalence and polarise opinions i.e. they evoke a (strong?) reaction...... whatever that reaction is...



Haha, then you have achieved your objective. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Oct 2016)

'Tis beautiful. 

But the tyres, oh so drab.

https://www.google.no/search?q=colo...ved=0ahUKEwijuPiDisTPAhXFEywKHfNnAgwQ_AUIBigB


----------



## steve50 (5 Oct 2016)

Dayvo said:


> 'Tis beautiful.
> 
> But the tyres, oh so drab.
> 
> https://www.google.no/search?q=colo...ved=0ahUKEwijuPiDisTPAhXFEywKHfNnAgwQ_AUIBigB



I think it's a great looking bike but it does need some colour either on the handlebars or tyres or both.


----------



## JtB (5 Oct 2016)

steve50 said:


> but it does need some colour either on the handlebars or tyres or both.


Nooooo - not more colour 

All you need now is some matching lycra.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2016)

Love it. 953 hmmmmm


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2016)

That's one fantastic paint job. I'd love to see the rims with a similar treatment.


----------



## Biff600 (6 Oct 2016)

Excellent


----------



## Dirtyhanz (6 Oct 2016)

The shock of the new beautiful well done


----------



## wheresthetorch (6 Oct 2016)

I really like it. And I think leaving the ancillaries black shows off the frame much better - adding more colour would be overload and ruin the look. 

Nice job!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Oct 2016)

Wow, what a work of art - almost too nice to be ridden very much - high days & holidays ? Great to have a bike like no other.


----------



## S-Express (6 Oct 2016)

Truly excellent. I do have a personal hatred of those Thomson 'bent' seatposts - and that would be the only thing personally I would swap out as I think they ruin the lines of any bike they are fitted to. Still a fantastic looking machine though.


----------



## velovoice (6 Oct 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> I really like it. And I think leaving the ancillaries black shows off the frame much better - adding more colour would be overload and ruin the look.
> 
> Nice job!


+1 - I love it!


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Oct 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> I really like it. And I think leaving the ancillaries black shows off the frame much better - adding more colour would be overload and ruin the look.
> 
> Nice job!


My thinking exactly: thank you.


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> Truly excellent. I do have a personal hatred of those Thomson 'bent' seatposts - and that would be the only thing personally I would swap out as I think they ruin the lines of any bike they are fitted to. Still a fantastic looking machine though.


I am not so sure about the seat post either......Great minds......


----------



## Saluki (6 Oct 2016)

Love it. Quite envious, in fact. I hope you have a long and happy relationship with her


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Oct 2016)

That is brilliant,a proper bike with attitude.




betty swollocks said:


> I am not so sure about the seat post either......Great minds......




One of these would look good;

http://www.hopetech.com/product/carbon-seat-post/

Take it the G-Ones are running tubeless? and are those rims new versions of the Archetypes or something different,they look very similar.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Oct 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> My thinking exactly: thank you.


Yep, the frame is the star, it just needs a blankish canvas to sit against


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> That is brilliant,a proper bike with attitude.
> 
> Yes, running tubeless. The rims are H&Son Hydra: I don't know anything about their Archetypes. Will nick a straight carbon seatpost off another bike and see how it goes. Thanks for your interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (7 Oct 2016)

Candy.... you look faaaabulous, sweetie!


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Oct 2016)

The finished bike looks half done to me.

It would be better if the striped design had been carried on to the stays and, possibly, the forks.


----------



## JtB (7 Oct 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Introducing Candy.


Looks more of a Bertie to me


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> The finished bike looks half done to me.
> 
> It would be better if the striped design had been carried on to the stays and, possibly, the forks.


That would have been overkill imo. I adore Candy just the way she is - as I intended her to be.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Oct 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> That would have been overkill imo. I adore Candy just the way she is - as I intended her to be.



One might think the kill was already 'overed'.

Obvious question which hasn't been asked.

How much was the paint job?

The frame and bike bits are up to the individual, but it would be interesting to get an idea how much it would cost to customize a frame already in your possession.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2016)

Thing of beauty! Lovely stuff.


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4500693, member: 9609"]Only one range ? (one chainring)[/QUOTE]
SRAM 1x11 - plenty enough for me thanks.
My Rohloff bike has 14 gears of which I probably only use 9 or 10 and my fixed has, er, 1.


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Oct 2016)

Took Candy out on our first hot date this morning, to my favourite avenue of trees and my spiritual home, Walbury Hill.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2016)

Lovely! Says "fun" all over to me, those pictures make me smile.


----------



## topcat1 (7 Oct 2016)

Get it featured in a mag..............Urban Cyclist maybe


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> Looks more of a Bertie to me


Actually my main inspiration was the Coral snake.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Oct 2016)

topcat1 said:


> Get it featured in a mag..............Urban Cyclist maybe


"Swingers Directory" would be more apt.


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4501085, member: 9609"]my 2x7only has 9 ratios of which I only ever use 7 so 11 is plenty.
I was more thinking on the lines of side bend in chain, presumably the chainring points to the centre of the cassette and obviously works fine.[/QUOTE]
http://road.cc/content/news/152599-first-ride-sram-1x-road


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Oct 2016)

The zinc finish on the spoke nipples what were you thinking!


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2016)

When I decided to restore a 1956 Moto Guzzi Cardellino, I got advice from all over Europe. I realised very quickly that the only person I was going to keep happy was me. So many people had so many ideas of how thevrestoration should proceed.

In the end it was my money and I was happy with the result





I think Betty Swallocks bikebis great.


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2016)

Great looking bike. Love the 1x11 set up.


----------



## hatler (7 Oct 2016)

I think you'll be very happy together.


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Obvious question which hasn't been asked.
> 
> How much was the paint job?
> 
> but it would be interesting to get an idea how much it would cost to customize a frame already in your possession.


Contact fatcreations and find out.


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> When I decided to restore a 1956 Moto Guzzi Cardellino, I got advice from all over Europe. I realised very quickly that the only person I was going to keep happy was me. So many people had so many ideas of how thevrestoration should proceed.
> 
> In the end it was my money and I was happy with the result
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Oct 2016)

Candy went out exploring this morning and added a touch of gaiety to the general drabness....


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2016)

Looking at it now. All the black acts as a frame for the frame. If you get what I mean.


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Looking at it now. All the black acts as a frame for the frame. If you get what I mean.


I do.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Oct 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Candy went out exploring this morning and added a touch of gaiety to the general drabness....
> 
> View attachment 146979


Love custom stuff !


----------



## sackville d (8 Oct 2016)

@betty swollocks I am seriously impressed


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Oct 2016)

Likes:
The splay on the handlebars.
The chutzpah of the frame colours.

Dislikes:
The tyres. They're too big for the frame and run so close.
The bent seat post. It looks wrong. (although it's straight in the most recent picture)
The anthropomorphism.


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Oct 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Likes:
> The splay on the handlebars.
> The chutzpah of the frame colours.
> 
> ...


I wasn't happy with the bent seat post either, which is why I changed it.
Candy's the only bike I've ever named and I've had a few........and it is just a bit of fun.
I love the tyres, the big air volume, the fact they're tubeless and can be run at lower pressures giving an immense amount of grip and comfort.


----------



## simon.r (8 Oct 2016)

It's growing on me. 

What are the bars / fork? Bars look like the old Salsa Bell Lap (?), as used by John Tomac many moons ago, but I recall someone (Ritchey)? has just bought out a new version?


----------



## betty swollocks (9 Oct 2016)

simon.r said:


> It's growing on me.
> 
> What are the bars / fork? Bars look like the old Salsa Bell Lap (?), as used by John Tomac many moons ago, but I recall someone (Ritchey)? has just bought out a new version?


Bars: Salsa 'Cowchippers'.
Forks are from Wound Up. It's their 'Gravel Grinder' fork.


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> In the end it was my money and I was happy with the result


Seems to have a load of unnecessary heavy mechanical gubbins in the main triangle?


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Oct 2016)

Put Candy through her paces today....


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Oct 2016)

User said:


> That's one fab looking bike - I'm jealous...


Thank you. I'm thrilled with her and she handles as well as she looks.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Oct 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Candy went out exploring this morning and added a touch of gaiety to the general drabness....
> 
> View attachment 146979


I'm getting worried.

Not only did I stop puking a few days ago, but now I'm starting to like it


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm getting worried.
> 
> Not only did I stop puking a few days ago, but now I'm starting to like it



Not all love affairs begin with that first glance.......


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Oct 2016)

Candy out today, enjoying her favourite avenue of trees:-


----------



## loopybike (30 Oct 2016)

I LOVE this bike! individual , unique , fun and I hope an extention of your personality . 

No sheep here!


----------

